# Man overboard



## oldbloke (Aug 23, 2008)

So I am looking at kayak fishing and yet to come to terms with what you do with a flapping fish or angry crab in the confines of a kayak but what if it all goes pear shaped? I understand a local (WA) kayak fisher was tipped over recently. How common is this and what a mess this must be!?! Anyone care to recount experiences?


----------



## Wattie (Apr 30, 2007)

Well what I do...after many fish jumping over the side after taking the hook out.

A knife through the brain. Sounds harsh I know but slows them down. ;-)


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

yes, either that or leave it in the net for a while on the back of the boat. once they stop squirming, then take care of them properly. Only problem with that is you cant catch another fish too quickly if you only have 1 net...never been a problem for me so far.


----------



## JuzzyDee (Aug 27, 2008)

I was interested to read the concept of taking wet damp/towels out with you as described in the recent yak fisher magazine (or whatever it's called) Not sure if it's effects are limited to soley pelagics, but it seems to be a safer more efficient method than a donger or spike/knife. Basically if the head is wrapped in a towel, the fish apparently ceases to thrash.

That being said, a lot of people here prefer a donger to the knife approach. No/little blood = less chance of a visit from the toothy fairy.


----------



## Shorty (May 11, 2008)

I always carry a wet towel for Snapper, then dong them on the head while they are wrapped up,,,i just need to get used to the spike now as well, as sometimes they start kicking again,,,,

I keep them wrapped up in the towel until i get back to shore below my knees,,,,,i had 4 large snapper last week there,,,,saves reaching into hatches or putting them in eskys and tipping over or losing them


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

I carry an old sports bag ..... has a large zip opening (all plastic) and toss the meaner catches in there, 
zip it up so they can't jump out :shock: and it's not long before all goes quiet. 
Easy to be kept damp and coolish plus your catch is out of the sun as well. 8)


----------



## gurgler (Jun 30, 2008)

hey oldbloke . . . I gather you're more interested in what to do if you do go arse up . . . it's happened to me 'one or twice' during surf launches and landings. I now mount and dismount beyond the break if I'm carrying anything precious . . . otherwise stow valuables away in one of your hatches or tether or tie them down if too big for the hatch. Also may be worthwhile tethering your paddle to the boat or your wrist and possibly tether the boat itself to your ankle if going anywhere near big surf . . . but then on the other hand if your yak gets thrown onto the rocks maybe you don't want to be dragged along with it . . . have been very close to that a couple of times so now keep a respectable distance from rocks when surf's up . . . otherwise practise your surf launches and landings with a bare yak . . . this'll also give you plenty of opportunities to practise your mounting and dismounts before the real thing.
Cheers 
Robert


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

Keep everything leashed to minimize your losses if you flip. Practice reentry repeatedly until it becomes second nature. 
This post, showing the reentry technique, is anchored in the Safety forum: http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=3286

This video also shows the reentry technique


----------



## oldbloke (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks all. Seen the videos and intend practicing reentry etc once I get a kayak, I was interested in how common a spill is and it seems that if your not operating in big swell or doing surf launch and reentry the chances of comming a cropper are quite low. That is reassuring.


----------



## oldmanandthesea (Mar 26, 2007)

I tipped my kayak over by getting out of my seat and sitting on the back part of the kayak therefore raising my centre of gravity.It was a sit inside kayak and it filled with water and was immovable as it drifted ashore, thankfully.Now I would only use a sit on top kayak as I consider them safer if there is any likelihood of tipping.You can easily put them back upright and clamber back aboard.


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

I've just described my only capsize experience in the post http://www.akff.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=19554#p211307.  But with my SOT kayak, it was quick and easy to right the kayak. Everything was tethered, so nothing lost. But, regardless of kayak type, I recommend practising recovery.


----------



## Yakkaman (Aug 30, 2008)

I use a wet towel, calms fish down this way they don't jump ship or off your thighs and i smack them on the head with a donger (handle of gaff etc), also fish should be handled with as much care as possible especially when releasing, by using a wet towel easieer to hold and remove hooks.

I store my fish in a pod that is easy accessed at the stern, pack with crushed ice to keep fresh.


----------



## Yakkaman (Aug 30, 2008)

oldbloke said:


> I understand a local (WA) kayak fisher was tipped over recently. How common is this and what a mess this must be!?! Anyone care to recount experiences?


Hi oldbloke i decided to brave a surf break when i first got my Yak and push threw like a man possed, heaps of dudes out surfing yeeha off i was forgetting i can't swim as i got to the back sets the aves got bigger and bigger i was looking at a 2.5m break crashing on top of me freaked when i knew i couldn't back paddle and hesitated my yak was picked up rolled and left me swimming after it that was the easy bit.
Try getting back on before the next set comes threw you only get 3 attempts before you use valuable energy.

Always go with some one experienced with surf, learn how to read the sets, know the turn of tides as the wave heights and break settle be patient.
Practice re- entering on lakes, out in a swell get confident falling in.
It is so much easier gettin back on your Yak away from breakers practice in small surf first progress further each time.I always have my equipment tied to the Yak,paddle tied to a leash but never tie yourself to the Yak!!

Doug


----------



## nemollie (Sep 3, 2008)

when in a surf zone never tie your self to anything (yak or paddle) because paddles float you can swim over to it and grab it it also means that you wont get hit in the head when it comes rebounding back (even though not big or heavy - they can still make you bleed also try and put yourself between the wave and the kayak so we beaching if you do fall out the kayak wont run you over for more info go to launching and beaching - kayak

thanks again andrew


----------



## Prawndog (Jan 9, 2008)

There are a few suggestions about wacking fish with a donger.

What happens if your donger is too short and usually gets shorter when the weather is cold?

Any suggestions for donger protective covers to prevent nasty odours after prolonged and multiple use?

On a more serious note Oldbloke

- some SOT kayaks are stable enough to stand up on. Generally these are not built for speed. My yak is one like that and the only issues I have with flapping fish is similar to others mentioned here, they flap right out of the yak. Hey, that almost rhymes.

PD


----------

